# Small Router Table



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a easy to make small router table... 

Made with MDF and some 1/4" thick plastic for the top, this router table was made to hold and use the 1HP Bosch Colt VS Trim Router that can do many router jobs...you don't need a 10lb. hammer to drive a tack in the wall and the same thing is true for most routers jobs... 



http://www.routerforums.com/45518-post1.html
http://www.routerforums.com/45519-post2.html
http://www.routerforums.com/45757-post27.html



http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob, yours turned out to be a machine and a half. Very nice. Ithink I could get by with this table and not much more. I am thinking about getting rid of my big one and getting another plate and putting the fixed base dewalt on there. I could then do everything I do on it. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

You know me You can't have to many routers and router tables, and the little one is and will be a winner in my book..
I now have it setup with the 1/4" bit and will be set for all the slot jobs that I have to do..all the time... 

Bj


----------

